# 'comm' nötig für Perl....!?



## Crav3X (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss Openssl auf ner Linux maschine installieren, dafür wird aber Perl gebraucht.
Also Perl Installieren... beim ausführen von    ./config
meldet er mir folgendes:


```
I don´t know where 'comm' is, and my life depends on it.
Go find a public domain implementation or fix your Path settings.
```

ok, was is comm und woher bekomme ich es?^^

Ich verzweifel...


----------

